# [solved] kde sets

## teddydeluxe

ich wollte ein paar kde sets installieren. ich habe erstmal layman installiert, das kde set hinzugefügt, layman aktualisiert, anschliessend den eintrage in der make.conf gemacht. leider endet ein emerge -av @kdetoys mit :

```
there are no sets to satisfy kde. the following sts exists :

selected

system 

world
```

dann hab ich nach hiernach http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml#doc_chap6 die sets nach /etc/portage/sets kopier, leider mit dem gleichen ergebnis.

layman -l zeigt mir kde an, aber emerge --lists-sets zeigt nur de 3 oben genannenten an.

bitte um hilfeLast edited by teddydeluxe on Thu Jan 05, 2012 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch mal ob dein via layman eingebundenes kde Overlay portage schon bekannt ist:

siehe zb 

```
emerge --info | grep Repositories
```

 Da sollte kde dann mit dabei sein.

Ansonsten beachte auch das für die Set nutzung eine portage Version benötigt wird die auch Sets unterstützt - soweit mir bekannt wird dafür aktuell >=portage-2.2* benötigt.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ach das wird das porblem sein, ich dachte 2.2 wäre schon als stable draussen. danke für die info

----------

## Dennis Dose

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Schau doch mal ob dein via layman eingebundenes kde Overlay portage schon bekannt ist:
> 
> siehe zb 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das hat mir auch geholfen! herzlichen danke   :Surprised: 

----------

